# Please can you vote for jack :)



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies most of you will no me as i been around since mid lst year but am no longer on clomida s had to many MC and a chemical pregnacies so having a rest to lose weight and go from there!  not having much success atm!

I hope everyone that no me and dont is well and doing well on clomid, not to many bad side effects!    for you!

If anyone needs to talk or just rant im here!



I have entered my 4yr old on into the comp to be kinders new face i would be so so greatful if u could vote for me! Well us!  It can be done once a day!  TY x

http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?cid=7260 Face Of Kinder - Jack's photo


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Done!

He's up to 38 votes now


----------



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi DK so sorry to hear your news - my thoughts are with you  

I have just voted for him - what a lovely little boy!

xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi DK 

Big Hugs hun   

Have just voted for Jack up to 48 votes now........Good luck Jack  

Jennie
  x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

DK - So sorry to hear that you've had to go through it all again. 
I've put my vote in for gorgeous Jack.  
My icons aren't working, but I'm sending you lots and lots of astral hugs xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi dk...wear have you been  ive missed you please come back. 
ive voted for jack and its up to 51 votes now


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies for your kind words and support      it means alot to me!!!

Hope everyone is well and getting on ok wit your treatment/non treatment!

Im ok though just trying to get on with it and move on!

Please rememebr to vote for jack, it can be done daily  Has to be done daily if he is to stand a chance lol! TY so so much!


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Have voted for little Jack - he is sooooo cute

SS


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Done   

Sam xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Voted  xxx


----------



## colandjulie (Aug 27, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that i have voted today hun - will do again tomorrow!!!

Jack is Gorgeous!!!!

Congrats!

xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your votes ladies, means lot to me!/Us x x


----------

